# SandyC stuff



## SandyC (Jan 7, 2008)

;D ;D :   ???

Hi guys,

I have posted some pictures in a gallery, but have several more to go.... run out of space on the gallery so how do I attach pictures to this board...... they are on my hard disc, not a url.

Best regards.

SandyC


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 7, 2008)

You need to place the photos on a image hosting site such as photobucket. I sent an e-mail explaining it more if you have any questions let me know. 
Tin


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jan 7, 2008)

I am sure Tin's email explains it well enough. Your stuff looks fantastic.

What I am interested in is your boilers. Please do tell all.

Eric


----------



## SandyC (Jan 8, 2008)

;D

Hi Guys,
Ok, my turn to see what photobucket does!!!!!..... here goes







































Hope they come out OK.

I will add more details in a separate post.

Best Regards.

SandyC ;D ;D


----------



## wareagle (Jan 8, 2008)

Very nice works you have there. As you can tell, we all love pictures! Looking forward to the details......


----------



## cfellows (Jan 8, 2008)

Wow! I love those boilers. I've never built any live steam components before, always just used compressed air. How are these boilers fired?

Chuck


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 8, 2008)

sandy:
  Fabulous work.I have yet to try my hand at boiler making..One the long things to do,learn ,try my hand at. Also great photos. Thanks for sharing.
Tin Falcon


----------



## deere_x475guy (Jan 8, 2008)

Totally awesome Sandy and thanks for posting the pictures. Looks like you also do a fair amount of sheet metal work.


----------



## SandyC (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Thanks a lot for the very nice comments you have made, I am pleased you like the pics.

I must say that I feel my efforts are a little tame when compared to some of the awsome stuff I have seen from you guys.

Ok, here are some additional notes to fill in some details for you: -

Pics 1 through 3... show a custom built SCOTT water tube boiler... this has a barrel of 2 1/2" dia x 8 1/2" long copper.
It is fitted with 17 x 1/4" bore water tubes and a single loop superheater and is designed for 90psi operation.
The barrel has 4 off 3/16" dia full length internal stays supporting the end plates, the top 2 of which extend from the end plate at the funnel end and are threaded to permit mounting from the outer case end plate.

The outer casing is made from 20 swg mild steel plate and this is lined with 1/4" thick ceramic insulation material (KAOWOOL).
The boiler is gas fired via a 6" x 2" ceramic burner (visible as a white block under the tubes) which is fed with mixed Propane/Butane gas from an external, re-fillable tank.

This particular boiler is now located in New Zealand where a good friend has it installed in a 60" long, twin screw, tugboat along with 2 off 5/8" bore and stroke twin cylinder slide valve steam engines (by G.P.Quayle).
A geared water pump is also fitted to one of the engines as this type of boiler is a fast steamer, with relatively low water content which need to be maintained at the correct level.

Photo 4..... This shows one of my standard 3 1/2" vertical centre flue boilers along with one of my 'TAIPAN' twin oscillating engines (7/16" bore and stroke).
This also is fitted with an engine driven water pump (for extra running time) and a steam whistle.
Firing is via a side mounted 1 1/8" dia ceramic gas burner (see other view on Gallery Pages)

Pics 5 and 6...... A bit of fun this one..... it shows a single cylinder steam roller which was built for a local friend who wanted something to play with in his garden.
The engine is 7/16" bore and stroke (one of my 'TAIPAN' cylinder sets) and this is geared 6:1 to the rear axle.

Boiler is 1 1/2" dia with 4 underslung water tubes.
Fired by a 2" x 1" ceramic burner with the re-fillable gas tank mounted in the tender.
No drawing were made other than scribbled sketches (bit like John's) it just sort of evolved as I went along.

Pic 7... this is my 'ASP' twin engine (baby brother of the 'TAIPAN') and is of 5/16" bore x 3/8" stroke.
it is quite capable of turning a 2 1/2" dia 4 blade prop in a steam launch of around 40" length.
This engine, and also the 'TAIPAN' are built from bar stock materials, with the exception of the cylinders, which I now have cast from bronze.... although the first ones were fabricated.

Pic 8.... this shows one of my standard 3 1/2" dia x 6" long horizontal centre flue boilers.
This is fitted with a 1 5/8" od centre flue containing 2 rows of 7 x 5/16" od crossed water tubes and is fired with a 1 1/8" dia ceramic gas burner.
The design is rated for 90psi max. working pressure, but when used with oscillating engines this is usually limited to 45psi.

Finally pic 9... this is another twin screw tugboat set up, this time with 2 of my 'TAIPAN' twin oscillating engines.
The boiler is 4" dia x 8" long centre flue with the centre flue being 2" od.
It has 2 rows of 10 crossed water tubes of 5/16" od and is fired with a 1 1/2" dia ceramic gas burner.
It is again designed/rated for 90psi but set for 45psi for oscillator use.

I hope this gives you a good feel for the major details, but please ask if you require any further info on any of them.

Tin.... thanks for the PM it helped a lot.

Bob.... as for sheet metal work...I suppose I have done more than I care to remember over the years... not my favourite pastime..... He He : 

John (Bogs) yes the kitchen finally got finished... nearly finished me first... now if I can only get the last of my orders finished off I may be able to get started on the triple diagonal, slide valve paddle engine... but keep that to yourself for now.   :-X :-X

That will do for this post.

Best regards to all.

SandyC   ;D


----------



## doubletop (Mar 2, 2010)

Sandy

Just what I need for my first boiler, thanks; I need something to drive the Erik-Jan Stroetinga wobbler I have just completed as my first ever project. It seems to run happily on as little as 10psi. I plan to make the 3" vertical as I have most of the stock to hand. 

By the way there seems a remarkable similarity between your plans and these guys products http://www.miniaturesteammodels.com/category65_1.htm coincidence or flattery? They even have something that looks like Stuart clones http://www.miniaturesteammodels.com/webcontent12.htm


----------



## firebird (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi Sandy

Wonderful work. I really enjoyed making my boilers (with your help) but compared to yours :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Blogwitch (Mar 2, 2010)

I haven't seen Sandy about for over a year, so I doubt he will be reading this.

The reason his boilers look like very professional ones is that he used to do it as a business at one time, and I would consider his to be some of the best ones made during the time he was producing.

Blogs


----------



## Paolo (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi Sandy

Always a referring point...wonderful works. I really learned making my boilers (with your help) but compared to yours I have to learn more and more.... :bow: :bow: :bow:
Best regards
Paolo


----------



## cjparsons (Dec 3, 2013)

Hello Sandy 

Not sure if you are still watching this forum but I am looking for a small boiler to run my first two steam engines - and your designs looked ideal, but none of the images in photobucket display?

I have got the plans for the 3 inch vertical and will have a go but it is nice to see how it looks made sometimes - are these images anywhere else?

Thanks for posting the plans either way

Best wishes

Chris


----------

